# Rabbit dogs/Rabbit Pin In N.C or VA



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello everybody. I'm looking to buy 1 or 2 rabbit dogs. If anybody has any dogs for sale or know somebody selling them, please let me know. My pack needs an upgrade asap. Also I already have 3 dogs that I would like to put in a rabbit pin. Anybody know of any rabbit pin in Southeastern VA or Northeastern N.C. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

How much are you looking to invest in the dogs?


----------



## puteminthepan (May 6, 2010)

Looking for males or females? I might have one or two that would suit ya


----------

